# Advice for Touring bicycle?



## apophis2036 (18 Feb 2013)

Hello,

Four months ago I bought Dawes Karakum as we planed with my girlfriend to cycle in Spain (she got the same bike but the Ladies version). However, 10 days ago my bicycle was stolen and now I am wondering what bicycle to buy. When I used the Karakum I had no problems with it. However, I didn't feel the geometry of the frame very comfortable, especially when riding not on the seat, but in a standing upright position. 

I am looking for a bicycle up to £800. The most important thing for me is the bicycle to be strong and reliable, with good gears and brakes, and also with the option of mounting front and rear panniers. There are a lot of questions occurring to me:
1. Whether to choose aluminium or chrome-moly or stainless steel frame?
2. What type of fork to choose? (it needs to be strong enough to have front panniers)
3. Disk brakes or V-brakes, or any other type? So far, I have used only V-brakes and I've noticed that most touring bikes are with V-brakes. But on the other hand, disk brakes are known for their stop power which may be helpful on the Spanish hilly roads.
4. Last but not least - the handlebar. So far I've used only flat or butterfly type handlebars. Most touring bikes, though, come with round handlebars, but I've never tried them and they seem a bit odd to me. 

Here are some models that I am considering. I will be very grateful if someone can give me some advise on the models and on the above points. Which of them will best suit my requirements? 

http://www.raleigh.co.uk/ProductType/ProductRange/Product/Default.aspx?pc=1&pt=14&pg=9049

http://www.ridgeback.co.uk/bike/voyage#details

http://www.myjamis.com/SSP Applicat....html?year=2012&model=Bosanova&cat_grp=road_9 

or may be buy again the same as my stolen bike http://www.dawescycles.com/p-601-karakum-gents.aspx

Thank you very much!


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Feb 2013)

The classic tourer which everyone seems to rate highly is the Dawes Galaxy.

Spa Cycles in Harrogate have a 2012 on offer for £890 which looks a good price - the bike is nearer £1,200 at Evans.

You might like to have a word with Spa anyway, they can be a bit eccentric but are genuine touring specialists.

http://www.spacycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b0s21p2418


----------



## Hitchington (18 Feb 2013)

Pale Rider said:


> The classic tourer which everyone seems to rate highly is the Dawes Galaxy.
> 
> Spa Cycles in Harrogate have a 2012 on offer for £890 which looks a good price - the bike is nearer £1,200 at Evans.
> 
> ...


Eccentric alright, but good guys. 

In answer to the OPs questions:

1). Steel frame. More comfortable and flexible with heavy loads (panniers, not you!)
2). My front fork is the one that came with my bike (Surly Long Haul Trucker) and is study enough for fully loaded front panniers
3). I have cantilever brakes which are good but reduce in very wet conditions. With disk brakes you may be restricted with what you can carry on your bike pannier wise, but I understand there are special racks (back, not sure about front low riders) to accommodate disks. 
4). I have drop handlebars, which I prefer but have no experience of butterfly handlebars.

Pale Rider is right about the Galaxy, classic tourer and a great price on that link!


----------



## Crankarm (18 Feb 2013)

If it was insured your insurer may well only replace like for like.


----------



## Hitchington (18 Feb 2013)

Crankarm said:


> If it was insured your insurer may well only replace like for like.


 The OP could always ask for the money to go direct to the bike dealer if he wanted a different model


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Feb 2013)

Hitchington said:


> The OP could always ask for the money to go direct to the bike dealer if he wanted a different model


 
My understanding is that most companies now just pay the money, but those that don't will be satisfied if their money can be shown to have been spent on a new bike.

Some claimants can reasonably say they no longer wish to have a bike because they fear a repeat theft.


----------



## BSRU (18 Feb 2013)

The Ridgeback Panorama is nice steel tourer.


----------



## snorri (18 Feb 2013)

apophis2036 said:


> When I used the Karakum I had no problems with it. However, I didn't feel the geometry of the frame very comfortable, especially when riding not on the seat, but in a standing upright position.


I would suggest getting another Karakum and just not standing on the pedals. Drop a gear and
pedal along seated and a little slower. A tour to Spain is not going to be a race anyway!
Regarding the 'bars, straight or butterfly bars are more popular with laden tourists on mainland Europe, the drop bars tend to be used more by lighter laden people in a hurry.


----------



## apophis2036 (18 Feb 2013)

Hello,
Thank you all for your replies and advice. Unfortunately my bike was not insured...but will definitely get my new bike insured as soon as I buy it. In regard to the Galaxy - it looks great and I've read many good reviews but I guess I need to try it before deciding whether it's a good option for me, as I have no experience with drop handlebars and with their kind of gear shifters - I don't know whether the gear shifters are easy and comfortable to use. The Ridgeback Panorama also looks great but is over my budget.

Today I came across the new Dawes catalog for 2013 http://www.dawesonline.co.uk/2013/#/14/ and the Galaxy Cross got my attention as it is with straight handlebar, chromoly frame and fork and is with disk brakes which may be is a plus. However, I am not sure whether front carrier can be mounted on this bike (as usually disk brakes don't allow front carriers or am I wrong?). It is very important for me the bike to be able to have front and rear carriers as I will be touring with my girlfriend and will have most of the baggage on my bike. I will be very grateful if you can advise me about the disk brakes-front panniers issue and give me any other tips.

Thanks again!


----------



## Sara_H (18 Feb 2013)

Might be worth emailing Dawes for the definitive answer, but it looks to me like it has eyelets for a front rack.


----------



## mcshroom (18 Feb 2013)

Just to throw another bike into the list, have a look at the Revolution Country Explorer from EBC. A steel framed touring bike with disk brakes for £675. 

If you prefer the butterfly bars then they also do the Premier for £800.


----------



## Hitchington (19 Feb 2013)

mcshroom said:


> Just to throw another bike into the list, have a look at the Revolution Country Explorer from EBC. A steel framed touring bike with disk brakes for £675.
> 
> If you prefer the butterfly bars then they also do the Premier for £800.


Looks good!


----------



## Cush (19 Feb 2013)

Liked my Karakum made the mistake of trading up to a Dawes Nomad, do not advice anybody to do the same.


----------



## stephenjubb (19 Feb 2013)

The new Dawes Super Galaxy is not worth it if you want to change things. For me the saddle would go, I like brooks, I'd need a front pannier rack, I'd replace the back wheel with a spa handbuilt wheel (I know you can get the existing wheels retrued), I'd add handlebar brakes, a bottom bracket water carrier, pedals would go as I do not like clipless, not sure about 10 speed due to quicker chain wear. The front chain ring would go down to a 22, the rear to a 34 (got dodgy knees so kneed a low gear).

About the only thing I like are the disk brakes.

All is personal preference but the point is if you are going to buy and change quite a few things, is in order get a bike that matches what you want first time or as near as possible (including price) or better to get a cheaper bike with the basics already handled (i.e. a decent frame) and spend the extra on upgrading the bits you want to change.


----------



## Iainj837 (20 Feb 2013)

snorri said:


> I would suggest getting another Karakum and just not standing on the pedals. Drop a gear and
> pedal along seated and a little slower. A tour to Spain is not going to be a race anyway!
> Regarding the 'bars, straight or butterfly bars are more popular with laden tourists on mainland Europe, the drop bars tend to be used more by lighter laden people in a hurry.


I tend to agree with Snorri go and get another Karakum
I have had my KaraKum since 2009 and done over 9'300 km in that time.
I won't getting rid of it even though I am be getting a Dawes Galaxy soon.
The KaraKum is a great all round bike.
Why would you want to stand on the pedals anyway?
A You would be on tour and in no rush
B it's uncomfortable to ride on the peddals


----------



## apophis2036 (20 Feb 2013)

Hello,
Thanks again for your advice. In case I go for the Karakum again, will the aluminium frame and aluminium carriers will be strong enough for the heavy weight - I weigh about 90 kg plus I am taking nearly 40 kg baggage, i.e. about 130 kg in total? I know Karakum is a touring bike but is it designed for heavy baggage or is it designed as a light tourer? Thank you!


----------



## vernon (22 Feb 2013)

apophis2036 said:


> Hello,
> Thanks again for your advice. In case I go for the Karakum again, will the aluminium frame and aluminium carriers will be strong enough for the heavy weight - I weigh about 90 kg plus I am taking nearly 40 kg baggage, i.e. about 130 kg in total? I know Karakum is a touring bike but is it designed for heavy baggage or is it designed as a light tourer? Thank you!


 
Are you sure about 40kg of luggage? I take what I consider to be a lot and was pleasantly surprised when I weighed it and found came to 21kg.


----------



## Alex H (22 Feb 2013)

apophis2036 said:


> Hello,
> Thanks again for your advice. In case I go for the Karakum again, will the aluminium frame and aluminium carriers will be strong enough for the heavy weight - I weigh about 90 kg plus I am taking nearly 40 kg baggage, i.e. about 130 kg in total? I know Karakum is a touring bike but is it designed for heavy baggage or is it designed as a light tourer? Thank you!


 

as vernon says '40kg'? We've done that trip on a tandem and we didn't have 40kg between us


----------



## mcshroom (22 Feb 2013)

My aluminium framed Dawes Vantage carried more than that without a problem, you should be fine


----------



## apophis2036 (22 Feb 2013)

I haven't weighed the luggage yet as I don't have many of the things I am considering to take - 2 sleeping bags, a tent, mats to put the sleeping bags on, cooking stuff, the lockers for the bike (one lock is 2kg), SLR camera (1kg), navigation devices, tablet, mobile phones, a number of chargers, clothes, shoes plus I will carry also water and food. I hope all of this will be less than 40kg, but still not sure.


----------



## Thegiantpeanut (22 Feb 2013)

Surly cross check and long haul trucker are both bikes for what you are looking for, Pathans more the long haul trucker.


----------



## Iainj837 (23 Feb 2013)

apophis2036 said:


> Hello,
> Thanks again for your advice. In case I go for the Karakum again, will the aluminium frame and aluminium carriers will be strong enough for the heavy weight - I weigh about 90 kg plus I am taking nearly 40 kg baggage, i.e. about 130 kg in total? I know Karakum is a touring bike but is it designed for heavy baggage or is it designed as a light tourer? Thank you!


As Vernon and Alex have said 40 kg sounds a lot.
Have you considered a cycle trailer.
IIRC the KaraKum has a maximum weight stamped on the rack that it can be safely carried.
I will have a look on my KaraKum and let you know .
You said you girls friend has a KaraKum have a look on hers.


----------



## Thegiantpeanut (23 Feb 2013)

Still not sure what you plan on carrying if its going to mount to 40k! Perhaps you should rethink what you really really need. Rather than thinking, "I may need this" think "could I not need this". And you must be able to find a lighter lock then 2kg!


----------



## Yellow7 (23 Feb 2013)

vernon said:


> Are you sure about 40kg of luggage? I take what I consider to be a lot and was pleasantly surprised when I weighed it and found came to 21kg.


 
I met people on my last tour with panniers *&* a trailer, they carried an accordion, a banjo, a small didgeridoo, art / painting material. My point being we all have different ‘requirements’ as to what we take on tour, as to whether we _need_ said items are a different matter but if you’re jumping out of your comfort zone for an extended period on a big tour then a few _extra’s_ make it a little easier, so it’s not really fair to stipulate other’s weight limitations.


----------



## apophis2036 (25 Feb 2013)

Iainj837 said:


> As Vernon and Alex have said 40 kg sounds a lot.
> Have you considered a cycle trailer.
> IIRC the KaraKum has a maximum weight stamped on the rack that it can be safely carried.
> I will have a look on my KaraKum and let you know .
> You said you girls friend has a KaraKum have a look on hers.


 
I had a look on the Ladies Karakum but didn't find such information...If you do find it on your bike, please advise me  Thanks!


----------



## Iainj837 (25 Feb 2013)

No It wasn't on there, my mistake sorry  but one my bikes did say max load 35 kg which was stamped on the rear carrier


----------



## P.H (26 Feb 2013)

Iainj837 said:


> No It wasn't on there, my mistake sorry  but one my bikes did say max load 35 kg which was stamped on the rear carrier


That's likely to be the recommended max weight of the rack rather than the bike. It's quite common for racks to have a limit, it's not unheard of for people to ignore them. I'd agree with others that 40kg seems a lot to carry, though I can see how carrying for two could get to that. If I was carrying that much I'd prefer a trailer or at least spread it around the bike.


----------



## Bodhbh (26 Feb 2013)

Yellow7 said:


> I met people on my last tour with panniers *&* a trailer, they carried an accordion, a banjo, a small didgeridoo, art / painting material. My point being we all have different ‘requirements’ as to what we take on tour, as to whether we _need_ said items are a different matter but if you’re jumping out of your comfort zone for an extended period on a big tour then a few _extra’s_ make it a little easier, so it’s not really fair to stipulate other’s weight limitations.


 
I think it's a fair point to highlight it *seems* like an overestimate, at least if you're staying in civilisation - and it's either worth sanity checking the pack list, or estimated weight. At my worst I only lugged about 25kg about, including such highly imporant items as jeans, doc martins and a ghettoblaster  I'm not sure how you'd hit 40kg without carrying a lot gear. But yes fair play to people to carry whatever they feel like.


----------

